# Stratford



## voxol51 (Apr 10, 2007)

In order not to spoil it for the remaining few, Liz and I have not cancelled the site. We shall still be there as planned, albeit with only a couple of other units. If anybody is interested in coming you will be welcome.

voxy


----------



## voxol51 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Graham,
It is on well drained, level, 'lawned' grass, but depending which part of the rally field they have allocated to us, we might be able to have a couple of 'vans on tarmac.
Yes, use of all facilities, toilet and shower block, etc, but no hook up.

Voxy


----------



## voxol51 (Apr 14, 2007)

This meet up now cancelled

Voxy.


----------



## guest (Apr 14, 2007)

sorry for that voxy...how come?
i personally couldnt have made it although i will be interested in any future meet....samm


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 14, 2007)

If you was intrested in that area ,there is motorhome show on june 1-3  by stone leisure.020 8302 6150


----------



## voxol51 (Apr 14, 2007)

Numbers attending have dwindled to 3 + ourselves, but in order not to spoil it for the remaining few, Liz and I have not cancelled the site. We will still be there as planned, if anybody is interested in attending you will be made welcome.

Voxy.


----------



## voxol51 (Apr 15, 2007)

I think one of the problems could be that the Peterbro' show organisers pinched our dates!!!

Voxy.


----------



## voxol51 (Apr 17, 2007)

Don't know if this will encourage or discourage people but the rally weekend is also W. Shakespeares birthday celebration weekend, bands, street entertainers, parades, etc.

Voxy.


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 17, 2007)

*voxol 51*

Is it ok if we just turned up saturday for one night, think we can make it .Would be nice to met up with few people.


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 17, 2007)

*******

Good evening hope all is well, they would be great if you could come ,Be nice to met up, have to keep informed..


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 17, 2007)

*******

Would be nice ,nothing like a change.If  a shuffle round is possible.


----------



## guest (Apr 17, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> How about U Samm?????


whats that mate??


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 17, 2007)

*sammclouis*

Should be a good weekend plenty of entertainment and DRINK, stratford very nice place. After a few drinks


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 17, 2007)

*******

Thought it is nice to have a few in week, as a warm up for weekend.


----------



## guest (Apr 17, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> This Stratford meet!


i sooooooooo wish....mum is going to greece the 1st week in may for a while,so she was gonna have a party....i just cant come....im gutted as i love a meet up  
mum was wavering about a party though & then we all got invited to a family friends house warming so mum said we could all go to that instead.....i want to go of course...but i also want to meet up   
oh dear what shall i do he he he he


----------



## guest (Apr 17, 2007)

unless i can get mum to come !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guest (Apr 17, 2007)

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> Should be a good weekend plenty of entertainment and DRINK, stratford very nice place. After a few drinks


i really wanna come!!!
oh im so tempted...but i gotta spend the last weekend with mum 
i will bring her with me he he he


----------



## guest (Apr 17, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> errrrrrr, do's she drink wine like u dooooooooo


yes she can.......but she gets hammered totally..so i try & keep an eye on her


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 17, 2007)

*sammclouis*

Not a problem sure there will be a few others by the sound of it.


----------



## guest (Apr 17, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> She will feel at home than


i will ask her...also my step dad would have to come..to be honest i think its a no go........not into camping really.... 
we'll see...i will be very envious if you all meet up


----------



## voxol51 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi everyone,
The address is Riverside Caravan Park, 
Tiddington Road
Stratford Upon Avon
 Warwickshire
 CV37 7AB

You are welcome to turn up 'on speck'.

For those without sat navs, Tiddington Road is on the left at the south end of the river bridge (clopton bridge).

*From M40 Junc 15,* take A46 toward stratford. 
At 1st roundabout, bear left onto A439 toward Stratford - (beware 50mph speed camera on A439)
Reaching Stratford town you have to turn left onto oneway system.
Stay in left lane, and turn left over river (clopton bridge).
Over bridge and immediately left into Tiddington Road.

*From South (Oxford/Banbury)* Turn right immediately before crossing river bridge into Tiddington Rd.

*From Evesham/Redditch* Follow A46 for Stratford.
Do not take first sign for stratford (A422)
Instead, bear left, following A46 to next roundabout (A3400)
Take 3rd exit toward Stratford.
Stay on that road (passing Tesco on left) all the way to one way system where you have to turn left.
Get into right hand land and follow oneway system round to right.
Turn left over river bridge, and immediately left into Tiddington Rd. 

*Site is about 1 mile up Tiddington Road* Turn left into site (next to Bowling Club)
No need to stop at reception as long as barrier is up!
Down drive past statics and turn left
Thru main touring site, thru gateway into rally field.
East Warks Caravan Club Section will be the big rally, we will be the little one!!

I will put out signs - red motorhome on blue background - but council have a habit of removing them.

Voxy.


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 20, 2007)

*voxol51*

Nice one,looks like a few are going to turn up .Hope weather is going to be nice we can have a good laugh between use all.


----------



## guest (Apr 22, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Hi Voxol51
> We are planning on coming to Stratford on Friday & will probably arrive around 1900 hrs (ish) Unless it gives out very wet weather
> Look forward to meeting all.
> Think that Samm & Dave & Gary English may also come?
> How about it folks?


yes we are up for it.......weather permitting....looking forward to it....


----------



## guest (Apr 22, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Even fueled up ready for the off!


i have cleaned the m/h ready & washed the duvet cover & towels ready.....we are all excited about it.we wont be bringing millie as we are going to board her in those kennels...try & get her used to them before our main holiday... 
we will have a great time im sure


----------



## guest (Apr 22, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Just hope the weather is good as on grass
> With a bit of luck it will be
> Bet U will miss Millie


i will miss her loads graham.....but she is in so much trouble after today...she chased sheep down the mountain (and i mean down a mountain) she wouldnt listen to us at all and she went about half a mile down a rock face!!!
the sheep ran to the farm...we were screaming as we thought the farmer was gonna come out and shoot her.......in the end she collapsed on the floor & we had to climb down to get her,she come round and was then calm!!...i cut my legs....ah man you should have seen it...i cant believe she did it!!!!!
it took us a while to climb up again... 
i could have killed her when i got hold of her..but was soooooooooo pleased she was ok....


----------



## guest (Apr 22, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Everything seems to happen to us doesn't it?


oh yes it does    
so kath has a cut knee & hand..iv come home with cut legs ha ha ha ha ha   
it was so steep i just cant believe millie was alive...in a way it was good that she collapsed...i dont know where she got the energy from....i was so scared dave or me was gonna fall......never again am i gonna let her off her lead near sheep!!!!!!!!!!
no matter what you think of your dog....you never can trust them 100%
im so mad with her still!!!!!!!!!.......and she knows it  
my comp is playing up today.....keeps crashing?????


----------



## guest (Apr 22, 2007)

i agree there....although you should have seen 1 rd we tried to get up going to worlds end!!!!!
dave was map reading  
& he said go right after going over the canal in llangollen....well i had to reverse & turn in a tiny turning & when i looked at the map the road wasnt even listed on it ha ha ha  we did laugh about it after...


----------



## guest (Apr 22, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Anyone else want to come next weekend???????


yes come on guys,it'll be so much fun...come on lets have a meet up..
iv gotta post this pic,its so funny
http://imagebank.ipcmedia.com/imageBank/s/shaved cat.jpg


----------



## guest (Apr 22, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Dave is such a pussy!
> ha ha ha, he will kill me now
> it was the pink!!!!!


ha haha ha ha i was looking for a funny dalek pic & come across it so i had to post it....just to make people smile...


----------



## guest (Apr 22, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Lets keep the thred going all week & maybe more will come to the meet!
> Goin 2 bed now, nite


i agree mate....bye now x


----------



## voxol51 (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes, still £6.50
weatherforecasts on various websites vary from dry all weekend to occassional showers on friday or saturday.
The site is well drained - except 2 years ago when the river broke its banks, and the 'tide' came in!
If we are situated in the same position as last year it may be possible to site one or two units on tarmac, but no promises.
numbers now back up to around a dozen confirmed units + a few hopefuls.
In case asked at reception, the rally is booked in name of "Motorhome Internet Forums" and is on the Ryford Rally Field - but when driving up Tiddington Rd ignore the Ryford sign as this takes you to a static home park. Continue to the main entrance next to the Bowling Club.

Voxy


----------



## voxol51 (Apr 24, 2007)

The rally field is lawned grass, it has water taps and rubbish bins. The main site adjacent has a small cafe shop, toilets, showers, waste disposal, etc.
There is a water taxi that goes back and forth between the site and town centre (£1 per person)

Meet Program.

Friday evening get-together in 'church hall', (large gazebo with a working gas fire hopefully!) from around 7ish.
Tea/Coffee and nibbles provided - bring yer mug and chair.
If you fancy something a tad stronger to drink bring that as well!!

We'll have a drink and plenty of chat.... or maybe vice-versa

There is a full program of events in town on saturday, but for those still on site we will have a coffee morning around 11ish and a game of boule for the energetic!

Saturday evening in the church hall again.

Sunday for those interested, a bit more boule and possibly tea at 3 before departure.

Remember, its your weekend to enjoy as you please, get togethers are optional, no offence taken if you want to do your own thing.

Please feel free to use the church hall at anytime

If anybody wants to donate a few nibbles for saturday evening, or a cake for sunday afternoon that would be great.

Voxy.


----------



## guest (Apr 24, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> WE are still hoping to come, but have to remove a trailer from the NEC first.
> Will join in on some things & will do our own thing sometimes as want to go on the water taxi.
> Looking 4ward to meeting folks!
> Where is the church hall? is it far?


graham i think the "church hall" is a joke....its in their gazebo....well i think anyway ha ha ha ha  
maybe im totally wrong here


----------



## guest (Apr 24, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Ur probably right!
> Thanks Samm, I'm a lot tired after glasgow run & had a big problem!


well i thought the same as you when i 1st read it,but when i read it again i read it differently ha ha  
whats been up with your day hun......you wont believe mine either


----------



## guest (Apr 24, 2007)

*bad day*

well i took my car for an mot & service...forgot old mot doc & had to go back for it....then i got a lift home & realised i left my house key on the car keys...so i asked my neighbour if i could climb over the fense & trapped my finger in his gate & it bl***dy well hurt like hell....then i got over the fense only to land in stagnant water...gross.....then i got in through my back door & had to phone my mum to bring a spare key so i could get out of the house....then i was crying on the phone as i was soooooooooo stressed out...did my food shopping,then after work i collected my car to a £208 bill  
i was so peed off...i cried again....   
then had a row with dave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
so i will be glad of the weekend


----------



## guest (Apr 24, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Whats new Samm???
> It sounds like things are normal.
> That is what happens on our weekends!!
> ha ha ha


oh yeah ha ha ha ha funny1


----------



## guest (Apr 24, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> It is though isn't it samm


accident prone we are.......we could write a book  
how not to go camping


----------



## guest (Apr 24, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Hope Dave gets a new torch


he's secretely gutted about his torch!!!!
i would kill for the look on the people's faces when they realise its a rechargable 1.......ha ha


----------



## guest (Apr 24, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> I thought he was.
> It was his pride & joy I think!


your right mate....poor dave


----------



## guest (Apr 24, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> We should put a missing notice in the Times!
> ha ha ha


i will put a missing notice up with a pic of him cuddling it...... 
im off to bed now mate


----------



## starblazer (Apr 25, 2007)

clicked on this to see what the latest situation is on stratford meet and it seems it is like a chat room for certain members. is it too difficult for some members to change the subject heading when they go off topic

bertie


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 25, 2007)

*******

Evening mate sorry you cant make it, looks like we are in dog house clogging up this thread.


----------



## starblazer (Apr 25, 2007)

but at least they are on topic


----------



## guest (Apr 25, 2007)

starblazer said:
			
		

> but at least they are on topic


go away silly person!!
we are in the travellers rest!!! so there!!


----------



## guest (Apr 25, 2007)

starblazer said:
			
		

> but at least they are on topic


oh yeah.....and we have contributed to tons of info regarding wildcamping & motorhomes.....we also have made some friends on here...give it a go!!you may just make yourself smile


----------



## bugsy (Apr 25, 2007)

starblazer said:
			
		

> clicked on this to see what the latest situation is on stratford meet and it seems it is like a chat room for certain members. is it too difficult for some members to change the subject heading when they go off topic
> 
> bertie


is that all you got to moan about...wow you must have a boring life..ha ha ha


----------



## rupert (Apr 25, 2007)

*Bearhugs*



			
				starblazer said:
			
		

> clicked on this to see what the latest situation is on stratford meet and it seems it is like a chat room for certain members. is it too difficult for some members to change the subject heading when they go off topic
> 
> bertie


Starblazer
Think you must be seriously short of bearhugs to moan about people talking.


----------



## starblazer (Apr 26, 2007)

not really but this is SUPPOSED to be, i think, a wild camping forum sort of thing, if people want to chat ok but why not use msn messenger or other such sites and leave this site for what it was intended to be or if they want to chat on here at least have the common decency to change the subject title. if i want to read about the meet at stratford on avon why do i need to trawl through several pages of stuff i can read about in the beano


----------



## guest (Apr 26, 2007)

starblazer said:
			
		

> not really but this is SUPPOSED to be, i think, a wild camping forum sort of thing, if people want to chat ok but why not use msn messenger or other such sites and leave this site for what it was intended to be or if they want to chat on here at least have the common decency to change the subject title. if i want to read about the meet at stratford on avon why do i need to trawl through several pages of stuff i can read about in the beano


oh dear we have a miserable camper!!!!!
but are you now clogging up this thread too!!!!!!
like we said before this is the travellers rest...you can chat about anything on here...there is another thread on stratford,maybe you missed that one!!
stay happy....samm


----------



## Trevor (Apr 26, 2007)

starblazer said:
			
		

> not really but this is SUPPOSED to be, i think, a wild camping forum sort of thing, if people want to chat ok but why not use msn messenger or other such sites and leave this site for what it was intended to be or if they want to chat on here at least have the common decency to change the subject title. if i want to read about the meet at stratford on avon why do i need to trawl through several pages of stuff i can read about in the beano


As sam say's this is the travelers and you can talk about anything here with in reason and we welcome anyone in here even if it is a character out of a comic they will bring a smile to some people's faces and brighten up there day and that to me is just what the doctor ordered it'sa place to unwind that why we requested our own pub, But i do see your point that some posts are not in the right place and people do drift away on a totaly different subject, and thats because there are no moderators here.
Regards Trevor.


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 26, 2007)

*******

Whoops wrong place have moved to seperate thread you were to quick to  go over on seperate thread.


----------



## guest (Apr 29, 2007)

*stratford meet up*

hi guys....stratford meet up was great...only 4 people from the wildcamping forum & some guys from other forums...but thats ok...there was me..sammclouis,gary english,voxol51,& schoolblazer ...was good fun & nice area,stratford was a smashing place,we even went on a rowing boat £3 per adult for an hour....not bad eh...samm


----------



## starblazer (Apr 29, 2007)

hi, schoolblazer here, nice meet but 2 vans, no idea who there were, 1 a mclouis not sure what the other was were far too busy on the friday evening sending e mails to each to pop up for a drink, nice to put names to the faces though. thanks voxy for the weekend


----------



## guest (Apr 29, 2007)

starblazer said:
			
		

> hi, schoolblazer here, nice meet but 2 vans, no idea who there were, 1 a mclouis not sure what the other was were far too busy on the friday evening sending e mails to each to pop up for a drink, nice to put names to the faces though. thanks voxy for the weekend


hi there....yes if you say so mate......i was actually nervous...you would never believe it on here but im quite a shy girl until i get to know someone!! also 1st rally i'd been on,also you guys knew each other which made it even more difficult.....im just a shy old bird...... 
we just got chatting on the fri night to gary & time got on...so sorry about that,just got carried away with chatting......you know me schoolblazer.....talkative girl...hope you had a fab weekend though...


----------



## voxol51 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hope everybody enjoyed it and got home safely without to much traffic.
We thought about having a night wildcamping, but changed our mind and did the whole journey home in one.
Nice to put faces to the names, and nice to see another Mclouis on the field.
I've sent school blazer to the headmasters office to stand facing the corner.
Who cares what you did at the meet as long as you enjoyed doing it.
When the end result is positive it makes the effort worth while.

We will probably hold a meet again in Stratford next year.
We wondered about later - May or June - and making it a 3-4 nighter?
Any views about time of year or duration welcome.

Past experience suggests it might be £7 or £7.50 per unit per night next year.
Voxy


----------



## guest (Apr 29, 2007)

voxol51 said:
			
		

> Hope everybody enjoyed it and got home safely without to much traffic.
> We thought about having a night wildcamping, but changed our mind and did the whole journey home in one.
> Nice to put faces to the names, and nice to see another Mclouis on the field.
> I've sent school blazer to the headmasters office to stand facing the corner.
> ...


thanks voxy...yes i agree was nice to put a face to the names...like i said i was a little nervous on the fri as i guessed you had gathered... 
schoolblazer im sure is having a bit of fun,as i can see he's a fun kind of guy  
im sure we will be up for next year,stratford is a lovely place,we think may is a good time for a meet,maybe a bank hol...thanks for the invite this time.....& we were also pleased to see another mclouis.....good m/h's eh!!
nice to meet your wife too very nice lady...samm


----------

